# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  EL CULTIVO DE KIWICHA O AMARANTO EN EL PERÚ

## Bruno Cillóniz

Origen de la kiwicha, importancia, zonas de producción en el Perú y en el mundo, variedades, tecnología de producción: análisis de suelo, preparación de suelo, tratamiento de la semilla, siembra, fertilización, etc.   Temas similares: Artículo: Kiwicha en el Perú: ¿Por qué ya no se exporta tanta kiwicha como antes? Artículo: Perú abre mercado en China para la quinua y la kiwicha Semillas de Kiwicha (Amaranto) Cultivo de quinua en el perú Cultivo de Kiwicha en la Costa

----------

